# Die NVIDIA-EVGA-Oster-Aktion: 2x Geforce GTX 680 sowie Jahresabos und mehr gewinnen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die NVIDIA-EVGA-Oster-Aktion: 2x Geforce GTX 680 sowie Jahresabos und mehr gewinnen! gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die NVIDIA-EVGA-Oster-Aktion: 2x Geforce GTX 680 sowie Jahresabos und mehr gewinnen!


----------



## Memphis_83 (5. April 2012)

da finde ich die taff-gwinnspielfrage aber schwerer: welches wort suchen wir? "Wohnzi...mer" ...öhm keine ahnung


----------



## Apek (5. April 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich^^ "Sind deutsche Fernsehquizfragen zu einfach? Antwort A: Ja, Antwort B: Kabul" So in etwa läuft das ja meistens^^


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2012)

Würde ich eine 680 gewinnen...Boar...unbeschreiblich.


----------



## Bennz (5. April 2012)

Ich kann auch noch ein paar gebrauchen


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. April 2012)

Na dann wünsche ich allen Teilnehmern viel Glück... und mir noch viel mehr!


----------



## beren2707 (5. April 2012)

So eine GTX 680 würde mir schon gefallen, da würde ich doch glatt meine HD 4850 in Rente schicken.


----------



## GTA 3 (5. April 2012)

Ich könnt die 680 richtig gut gebrauchen, meine GTX 470 macht langsam Probleme.


----------



## Rambomaster (5. April 2012)

Ich hätte ja auch gerne mitgemacht, aber laut Teilnahmebedingungen muss man in Deutschland leben um mitmachen zu dürfen... -.-


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (5. April 2012)

so auch mal mit gemacht 
ist es wichtig ob es die email ist mit der man auch hier gereggt ist?
vll ist mir ja das Glück hold.


----------



## OdlG (5. April 2012)

Ich habe teilgenommen, aber falls das glück mir wirklich hold ist (habe auch kürzlich einen 3DMark Key von PCGH gewonnen... Huiiiii!) verkaufe ich die Karte ohnehin 

Frage: Teilnahme ist pro Person und nicht pro Email, oder? Sprich: Mehrfachteilnahme untersagt?


----------



## !_!Mr.Q!_! (5. April 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich habe teilgenommen, aber falls das glück mir wirklich hold ist (habe auch kürzlich einen 3DMark Key von PCGH gewonnen... Huiiiii!) verkaufe ich die Karte ohnehin
> 
> Frage: Teilnahme ist pro Person und nicht pro Email, oder? Sprich: Mehrfachteilnahme untersagt?


 
ai aber was denkste was die ganzen sparten nun machen?

na  ja hab ne nette anwort bekommen xD : [FONT=&quot]Dies ist eine automatische Antwort auf Ihre E-Mail, um häufig gestellte Fragen schnell zu beantworten. Ihre E-Mail wird bei  Bedarf (!) an einen Redakteur weitergeleitet, so dass Sie ggf. in Kürze noch eine persönliche Antwort erhalten 


[/FONT]


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. April 2012)

Der Gewinner darf mir seine alte VGA geben  

GL


----------



## DR-TOD (5. April 2012)

*Liebes PCGH sind jetzt Österreicher die auch fleißig PCGH Leser und auch Abonnenten sind plötzlich aussätzige weil wir nicht Teilnahmeberechtigt sind?*


----------



## alm0st (5. April 2012)

Im Dezember 24x Pech gehabt, Fortuna sei mit mir und schenk mir ne GTX 680


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. April 2012)

DR-TOD schrieb:


> *Liebes PCGH sind jetzt Österreicher die auch fleißig PCGH Leser und auch Abonnenten sind plötzlich aussätzige weil wir nicht Teilnahmeberechtigt sind?*


 
Hallo,
durch die Teilnahmeberechtigung von Bürgern außerhalb von Deutschland müssten gleichzeitig die jeweiligen Ländergesetze beachtet werden. Da sich diese im Detail unterscheiden, können wie keine vernünftige - und vor allem in Fragen der Haftung von uns - abgesicherte Abwicklung garantieren

Marco


----------



## winner961 (5. April 2012)

So ich bin auch mit dabei so ne GTX 680 wäre ein schönes Ostergeschenk


----------



## Gamefruit93 (5. April 2012)

Finger kreuzen und beten. 
Viel Glück an alle Teilnehmer.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. April 2012)

Ich will auch eine!
Nur hab ich dann wohl ne HD6970 über


----------



## GoldenMic (5. April 2012)

Nom Nom nom 
Schickes Gewinnspiel!


----------



## Drapenot (5. April 2012)

Endlich wieder ein gewinnspiel wo man kein Facebook braucht 
Danke für die Einsicht PCGH!  Jetzt können wieder alle mit machen


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2012)

Drapenot schrieb:


> Endlich wieder ein gewinnspiel wo man kein Facebook braucht
> Danke für die Einsicht PCGH!  Jetzt können wieder alle mit machen


 
Seh ich auch so - gut gemacht^^


----------



## -Cryptic- (5. April 2012)

Yeeeeha, Facebook-frei. 
So soll es sein.


----------



## ReVan1199 (5. April 2012)

Jo auch mitgemacht
Jetzt heißt es nur hoffen^^


----------



## alex2712 (5. April 2012)

ich habe absolut keine ahnung, wo ich die antwort finde :/

werden die lötpunkte auch anders genannt? bin auf dem gebiet leider nicht so bewandert, aber vielleicht kann ja jemand einen tipp geben?


----------



## ATTi (5. April 2012)

hier ein super tipp  



> Die Lösung finden Sie unter anderem in der Facebook-Chronik von NVIDIA Deutschland (www.facebook.com/NVIDIADeutschland), auf der Webseite von EVGA (http://eu.evga.com) oder unter www.pcgameshardware.de



Spiel ein spiel ooooh ich liebe spiele besonders wenns was zu gewinnen gibt


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (5. April 2012)

> 2.2 Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen die ihren Wohnsitz in Deutschland haben sowie älter als 18 Jahre sind.


Schade, denn somit sind Leser aus Österreich und der Schweiz vom Gewinnspiel leider ausgeschlossen 
Warum eigentlich?

Edit: Habe die Erklärung erst jetzt gesehen. @Pokerclock: Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis!


----------



## alex2712 (5. April 2012)

ich hab schon die websites abgegrast, finde aber nie das wort lötpunkte  oder kontakte oder geschweige denn "löt".
kenne mich auf dem thema wie gesagt gar nicht aus


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Schade, denn somit sind Leser aus Österreich und der Schweiz vom Gewinnspiel leider ausgeschlossen
> Warum eigentlich?



Steht nur ein paar Beiträge über deinem: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...jahresabos-und-mehr-gewinnen.html#post4102434


----------



## ATTi (5. April 2012)

alex2712 schrieb:


> ich hab schon die websites abgegrast, finde aber nie das wort lötpunkte  oder kontakte oder geschweige denn "löt".
> kenne mich auf dem thema wie gesagt gar nicht aus


 
einfaches abgrasen reicht da nicht. ich selbst kenne mich mit solchem zeug nicht aus, aber wer sucht der findet  

ansonsten kannst du noch die anderen Lösungshilfen benutzen die angegeben sind


----------



## radinger (5. April 2012)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hallo,
> durch die Teilnahmeberechtigung von Bürgern außerhalb von Deutschland müssten gleichzeitig die jeweiligen Ländergesetze beachtet werden. Da sich diese im Detail unterscheiden, können wie keine vernünftige - und vor allem in Fragen der Haftung von uns - abgesicherte Abwicklung garantieren
> 
> Marco


 
Hat sich leicht die Gesetzeslage kürzlich geändert? Denn bisher war es ja auch immer problemlos möglich, als Österreicher oder Schweizer an euren Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen. Auch bei den meisten Gewinnspielen anderer Seiten/Firmen ist das möglich.

Deswegen ist für mich die obige Erklärung nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2012)

Nur weil es andere Seiten machen, ist deren Verhalten nicht auch gleichzeitig richtig.

Wer die jetzigen Teilnahmebedingungen mit älteren vergleicht, wird merken, dass man sich mehr mit dem Thema "Rechtslage" beschäftigt hat. Die Konsequenz ist diese Regelung.

Beispielsweise sind die Datenschutzbestimmungen in der Schweiz (weil Nicht-EU-Land) andere, als hier. Gleiches gilt für die Haftung.


----------



## alex2712 (5. April 2012)

Das die Lösung ein Bild ist und nicht in Textform irgendwo niedergeschrieben ist, hätte man ja gleich sagen können


----------



## FHen1979 (5. April 2012)

Habe eben per EMail teilgenommen. Bekam jetzt eine Rückmeldung von der EMail Adresse von wegen Abwesenheitsnotiz? Ähm...ja...scheint ja zu klappen per EMail????


----------



## Kyoss (5. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Beispielsweise sind die Datenschutzbestimmungen in der Schweiz (weil Nicht-EU-Land) andere, als hier. Gleiches gilt für die Haftung.



Österreich ist aber sehr wohl ein EU-Land. Und mir wäre jetzt nicht bekannt, dass es einen großen Unterschied zu den deutschen Datenschutzbestimmungen und bei der Haftung gibt. Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## smoGG (5. April 2012)

Ne chillige GTX680 wäre schon ganz praktisch


----------



## Nemesis_AS (5. April 2012)

FHen1979 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe eben per EMail teilgenommen. Bekam jetzt eine Rückmeldung von der EMail Adresse von wegen Abwesenheitsnotiz? Ähm...ja...scheint ja zu klappen per EMail????



Ja, die bekommen alle denke ich. 

Die kommt automatisch vom Mail Server, da wird wohl jetzt keiner sitzen und bis nächste Woche alle Mails "Just in Time" auswerten!

Wird schon klappen, hoffe ich


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. April 2012)

So ich behaute einfach mal das ich gewonnen habe ^^


----------



## DR-TOD (5. April 2012)

Hallo,
durch die Teilnahmeberechtigung von Bürgern außerhalb von Deutschland müssten gleichzeitig die jeweiligen Ländergesetze beachtet werden. Da sich diese im Detail unterscheiden, können wie keine vernünftige - und vor allem in Fragen der Haftung von uns - abgesicherte Abwicklung garantieren

Marco 

*Hallo, aber als Österreicher hatte man ja schon öfter bei euch bei diversen Gewinnspielen mitmachen können!!*

Richard


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



> Wer die jetzigen Teilnahmebedingungen mit älteren vergleicht, wird  merken, dass man sich mehr mit dem Thema "Rechtslage" beschäftigt hat.  Die Konsequenz ist diese Regelung.


Dinge ändern sich, wenn man sich näher damit beschäftigt  Ich denke Du kannst verstehen, dass es auf der Seite von PCGH unzumutbar ist unnötig rechtliche Risiken (sei es aus Unkenntnis, ungenauen oder widersprüchlichen Teilnahmebedingungen etc.) einzugehen. 

Das ist natürlich blöd für Össis und Schweizer. Bringt aber niemanden etwas, wenn wegen Fehlern gar keine Gewinnspiele mehr möglich sind. Dann würden wiederum die deutschen Nutzer Sturm laufen.


----------



## Leberwurst (5. April 2012)

Aufjedenfall ein nettes "kleines" Gewinnspiel


----------



## opustr (5. April 2012)

Endlich  fallen GTX 680 Karten vom Himmel.Hu-hu!


----------



## Lan_Party (5. April 2012)

Memphis_83 schrieb:


> da finde ich die taff-gwinnspielfrage aber schwerer: welches wort suchen wir? "Wohnzi...mer" ...öhm keine ahnung


 Fail!

Kannst mal sehen wie schwer das doch ist!


----------



## radinger (5. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> 
> Dinge ändern sich, wenn man sich näher damit beschäftigt  Ich denke Du kannst verstehen, dass es auf der Seite von PCGH unzumutbar ist unnötig rechtliche Risiken (sei es aus Unkenntnis, ungenauen oder widersprüchlichen Teilnahmebedingungen etc.) einzugehen.
> 
> Das ist natürlich blöd für Össis und Schweizer. Bringt aber niemanden etwas, wenn wegen Fehlern gar keine Gewinnspiele mehr möglich sind. Dann würden wiederum die deutschen Nutzer Sturm laufen.


 
Ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass sich da jemand zu sehr damit beschäftigt...

Zugegeben, ich bin kein Jurist und habe daher keine Ahnung, was genau diese rechtlichen Probleme sein sollen, die eventuell entstehen könnten, wenn man auch User (= Kunden!) aus anderen Ländern teilnehmen lässt.
Ich, als Laie in diesen Dingen, sehe das so:
Länderübergreifende Gewinnspiele im Internet gibt es seit vielen Jahren und wenn es tatsächlich erhebliche rechtliche Bedenken dabei gibt, wieso habe ich dann noch nie von einem Präzedenzfall gehört, der diese Probleme aufgedeckt hätte?


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2012)

radinger schrieb:


> Länderübergreifende Gewinnspiele im Internet gibt es seit vielen Jahren und wenn es tatsächlich erhebliche rechtliche Bedenken dabei gibt, wieso habe ich dann noch nie von einem Präzedenzfall gehört, der diese Probleme aufgedeckt hätte?



Das hat zwei Gründe.

1. werden Internetsachverhalte dieser Art von behördlicher Seite kaum verfolgt (Stichwort Teilnahme ab 18 > Jugendschutz), da dort kaum derartige Strukturen vorhanden sind. Sicher ist aber auch, dass durch die geringe Zahl der Verfolgungen ein rechtswidriges Verhalten nicht legitimiert wird. Das ist in den Nachbarländern kaum anders.

2. Hängen die betroffenen Unternehmen es sicherlich nicht an die große Glocke, dass Abmahnungen in vierstelliger €-Summe wegen unlauteren Wettbewerb ins Haus geflattert sind. Abmahnungen geschehen nun mal größtenteils hinter verschlossener Tür. 

Die Probleme treten aber auch von der Seite der "Kunden" selbst auf. Ein Österreicher wird, wenn es zu Problemen kommt, natürlich auf seine Gesetze pochen. Sei es eine falsche Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung, sei es ein nicht erhaltener Gewinn, der beim Zoll (Schweiz) hängen geblieben ist.


----------



## Ratty0815 (5. April 2012)

Nach dem Gewinn einer 560Ti, die mir zu klein war, währe eine GTX 680 mir schon sehr Recht!

So Long...


----------



## radinger (5. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das hat zwei Gründe.
> 
> 1. werden Internetsachverhalte dieser Art von behördlicher Seite kaum verfolgt (Stichwort Teilnahme ab 18 > Jugendschutz), da dort kaum derartige Strukturen vorhanden sind. Sicher ist aber auch, dass durch die geringe Zahl der Verfolgungen ein rechtswidriges Verhalten nicht legitimiert wird. Das ist in den Nachbarländern kaum anders.
> 
> ...


 
Weißt du von solchen Abmahnungen in der Praxis, oder gehst du aufgrund deines Wissens nur davon aus, dass es sie in der Theorie geben könnte? Weil wenn es diese Abmahnungen tatsächlich gibt/gab, dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso es dann immer noch länderübergreifende Gewinnspiele, auch von kleineren Seiten/Firmen, die sich so eine Strafe nicht mal eben so aus der Portokasse leisten können, gibt.

Dass die Schweiz, da kein EU und Euroland, ein Sonderfall ist, sehe ich ja ein, aber worin genau die Probleme bei Ländern wie Österreich (interessiert mich natürlich am meisten  ) oder auch Niederlande, Dänemark etc. liegen, würde mich jetzt schon interessieren. Könntest du das vielleicht näher erläutern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2012)

Na dann mal schnell mitgemacht. Möge die Glücksfee mir hold sein wie auch allen anderen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2012)

radinger schrieb:


> Dass die Schweiz, da kein EU und Euroland, ein Sonderfall ist, sehe ich ja ein, aber worin genau die Probleme bei Ländern wie Österreich (interessiert mich natürlich am meisten  ) oder auch Niederlande, Dänemark etc. liegen, würde mich jetzt schon interessieren. Könntest du das vielleicht näher erläutern?



Es ist schon so schwer genug seine inländischen Gesetze möglichst vollumfänglich und ohne Angriffspunkte einzuhalten. Aufwand und Haftungsrisiko steigen natürlich je mehr Rechtsordnungen ins Spiel kommen. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, in dem der Veranstalter aufgrund seiner personellen Mittel eine Grenze ziehen muss. Viele machen sich darüber keine Gedanken und machen einfach mal. Aber genau das ist der falsche und eventuell teure Weg.

Mal als Beispiel, was in Deutschland passieren kann > §4 Nr.5 und 6 UWG. Verstößt ein Veranstalter dagegen, kann der Wettbewerber abmahnen gegebenenfalls klagen. Ein deutscher Kommentar zum UWG füllt tausende Seiten. Österreich hat ähnliche Regelungen. Die aber auch noch irgendwie in seine Teilnahmebedingungen mit rein zu bekommen ist schwierig und für einen Laien nicht möglich. Und (ausländische) Anwälte kosten nun mal Geld. Bei der Beratung vor den Gewinnspiel und nachher nochmal, wenn irgendwas schief geht oder meint angebliche Ansprüche durchsetzen zu wollen. 



> Weil wenn es diese Abmahnungen tatsächlich gibt/gab, dann verstehe ich  nicht, wieso es dann immer noch länderübergreifende Gewinnspiele, auch  von kleineren Seiten/Firmen, die sich so eine Strafe nicht mal eben so  aus der Portokasse leisten können, gibt



Gegenfrage. Warum gibt es immer noch Urheberrechtsverletzungen, obwohl es eigentlich bekannt sein müsste, dass das teuer wird? Vermutlich aus demselben Grund warum diese kleinen Unternehmen (Ctec ist jetzt auch nicht sooo groß) ihre Gewinnspiele auf gut Glück veranstalten. Unwissenheit, Profitgier, Ingoranz oder schlichtweg dem Gefühl nicht erwischt werden zu können.


----------



## Earl (6. April 2012)

> *2. Teilnahmebedingungen des Gewinnspiels*
> 
> 2.1 Das Gewinnspiel beginnt am 04.04.2012 und am 09.04.2012.



Ganz genau hat man sich die Teihlnahmebedingungen wohl doch nicht angesehen.


----------



## radinger (6. April 2012)

Earl schrieb:


> Ganz genau hat man sich die Teihlnahmebedingungen wohl doch nicht angesehen.


 
sofort verklagen


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. April 2012)

Oh mann....hier verschenken se 680er von Evga und meine seit 2 Wochen bestellte evga680er ist nirgends mehr Lieferbar...:lol


----------



## radinger (6. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Es ist schon so schwer genug seine inländischen Gesetze möglichst vollumfänglich und ohne Angriffspunkte einzuhalten. Aufwand und Haftungsrisiko steigen natürlich je mehr Rechtsordnungen ins Spiel kommen. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, in dem der Veranstalter aufgrund seiner personellen Mittel eine Grenze ziehen muss. Viele machen sich darüber keine Gedanken und machen einfach mal. Aber genau das ist der falsche und eventuell teure Weg.
> 
> Mal als Beispiel, was in Deutschland passieren kann > §4 Nr.5 und 6 UWG. Verstößt ein Veranstalter dagegen, kann der Wettbewerber abmahnen gegebenenfalls klagen. Ein deutscher Kommentar zum UWG füllt tausende Seiten. Österreich hat ähnliche Regelungen. Die aber auch noch irgendwie in seine Teilnahmebedingungen mit rein zu bekommen ist schwierig und für einen Laien nicht möglich. Und (ausländische) Anwälte kosten nun mal Geld. Bei der Beratung vor den Gewinnspiel und nachher nochmal, wenn irgendwas schief geht oder meint angebliche Ansprüche durchsetzen zu wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Also anders gesagt, wenn bei PCGH (wahrscheinlich im Unterschied zu allen Anderen) nicht zufällig jemand arbeiten würde, der diese tausenden Seiten Juristendeutsch gelesen hat, dann könnten nach wie vor alle User teilnehmen und passieren würde höchstwahrscheinlich nix.

Aber gut, mir ist natürlich klar, dass niemand einen grundsätzlichen Anspruch auf Gewinnspiele hat und wenn ihr entscheiden würdet, dass man nur in Bayern teilnehmen kann oder dass die Teilnahmebedingen die fachgerechte Verspeisung einer Weißwurst beinhalten, dann dürften sich die Hamburger und Berliner auch nicht aufregen. ()
Enttäuscht bin ich aber trotzdem, ich hab zwar bei euch, trotz jahrelanger Teilnahme, noch nie was gewonnen, aber die Aussicht auf einen euerer meist sehr hochwertigen Preise war doch immer ganz nett.


----------



## Joker_68 (6. April 2012)

eine 680er nehm ich wohl


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. April 2012)

Wär´ Fortuna doch nicht so ein launisches kleines Flittchen.... Freue mich auch über das Abo 
BTW: *@ALL *
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Kyoss (6. April 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Probleme treten aber auch von der Seite der "Kunden" selbst auf. Ein Österreicher wird, wenn es zu Problemen kommt, natürlich auf seine Gesetze pochen. Sei es eine falsche Einwilligung zur Datenerhebung, sei es ein nicht erhaltener Gewinn, der beim Zoll (Schweiz) hängen geblieben ist.



Zum Thema Datenschutz in Österreich: Es reicht wenn unter der Eingabe der Daten eine Checkbox mit einem Texthinweis wie z.B.:

"Ich bin einverstanden jederzeit widerruflich über Aktionen per Telefon, Fax, E-Mail, SMS, etc. auch zu Werbezwecken und in Form von Massensendungen von PCGH informiert zu werden. Gewinner können mit Foto, Namen, Wohnort in ausgewählten Medien (Print, Online) veröffentlicht werden."

Viel mehr braucht's bei uns nicht...

Und zum Thema Zoll schreibe ich nochmals: Wir sind auch ein EU-Land!!


So, und das war's jetzt von mir zu diesem Thema. Aufregen bringt ja sowieso nichts und wenn PCGH meint, dass Österreicher, die wohlgemerkt sogar mehr bezahlen müssen für ihre Printausgaben, ab sofort nicht mehr an Gewinnspielen teilnehmen dürfen, dann soll's halt so sein.


----------



## Poempel (6. April 2012)

Wann und wie wird man denn benachrichtigt ob man gewonnen hat? Übrigens mal wieder ein tolles Gewinnspiel


----------



## evolution (6. April 2012)

Liebes PCGH Team. Sollte ich das Teil gewinnen, verzichte ich auf meine Rechte 
Das könnt ihr auch schriftlich haben


----------



## Chinaquads (7. April 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich habe teilgenommen, aber falls das glück mir wirklich hold ist (habe auch kürzlich einen 3DMark Key von PCGH gewonnen... Huiiiii!) verkaufe ich die Karte ohnehin
> 
> Frage: Teilnahme ist pro Person und nicht pro Email, oder? Sprich: Mehrfachteilnahme untersagt?


 
ich sag mal so. ich hab noch ein paar keys übrig und würde diese gerne verschenken! Sofern jemand keinen ergattern konnte, so bitte bei mir per pn melden!  PS: Habe 3 Stück zu verschenken !!

edit: noch 2 Sück 

edit²: keine mehr da


----------



## DBGTKING (7. April 2012)

hmm,geht es hier bei der frage um die grafikkarte oder um ein mainboard weil ich die antwort nicht finden kann.


----------



## evolution (7. April 2012)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> hmm,geht es hier bei der frage um die grafikkarte oder um ein mainboard weil ich die antwort nicht finden kann.


 
Kleiner Tip: da es ein EVGA Produkt ist, gehst du auf die EVGA Seite und suchst das Produkt. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, dann solltest du auch nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen. Die Fragen sind sowieso immer so gewählt, dass jeder die gleiche Chance hat, mitzuspielen.


----------



## n3rd (7. April 2012)

Daumen hoch für das Gewinnspiel für Evga und Jungs von PCGH... aber bei meinem Glück...


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. April 2012)

Das hier muss Schicksal sein!

Samstag morgens vor der Arbeit hab ich mich noch dazu entschlossen mir bei meinem Händler eine EVGA 680 zu holen. Aber als ich um 14 Uhr Feierabend hatte und danach direkt zum Händler bin hat 5 Minuten vor mir jemand die letzte Karte gekauft 

Dabei wollt ich doch meine 5850 endlich in Rente schicken.. 

Vielleicht hab ich hier ja Glück! 

Schöne Ostern noch euch allen!

Edit sagt: Wenn ich die GTX gewinne starte ich eine extra Aktion in der ich meine MSI 5850 an ein Forumsmitglied verschenke


----------



## pat70 (8. April 2012)

So hab auch teilgenommen, hoffentlich gewinne ich so ein schönes T-Shirt .


----------



## Jolly91 (8. April 2012)

Hoffenltich gewinne ich eine GTX 680. Aber das wird wohl nix, ich wohne nicht in Deutschland.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. April 2012)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Hoffenltich gewinne ich eine GTX 680. Aber das wird wohl nix, ich wohne nicht in Deutschland.


 Irgendwas widerspricht sich hier, oder .


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. April 2012)

Ohne Quark, selbst mit der EVGA-Seite und dem Bericht von der8bauer hab ich es nicht rausfinden können und daher einfach mal geraten ^^

LOL : Hätte ich mal das Bild vorher gesehen


----------



## Minga_Bua (9. April 2012)

*KRistallkugel auspack und n Blick riskier*

ICH HAB GEWONNEN!!!!





Man muss nur dran glauben dann passiert es auch!

Wann bekomm ich meine Gewinnmitteilung? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. April 2012)

Die Frage ist doch echt zu schaffen  Punkte, rund und so, plus VCORE.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch echt zu schaffen  Punkte, rund und so, plus VCORE.


 
Jupp, wenn man sich mal ein Bild von dem Ding rausgesucht hat, muss man nur noch lesen und zählen können. Das sollte jeder Grundschüler hinbekommen!


----------



## GoldenMic (9. April 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch echt zu schaffen  Punkte, rund und so, plus VCORE.


 
Man findet aber auch genau wieviele es sind auf einer der verlinkten Sites 
Also ganz easy. Aber zumindest schwerer als zwischen 10 und 18 Uhr auf nen Kästchen klicken 

Viel Glück an alle!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. April 2012)

Echt mal, sucht euch ein entsprechend gut aufgelöstes Pic und zählt einfach die (farbigen) Lötpunkte an denen dick "VCORE" dransteht. xD


Mh, aber was helf ich hier eigentlich? Geht weg, mein Kärtchen! ^^

Edit:



Minga_Bua schrieb:


> Das hier muss Schicksal sein!
> 
> Samstag  morgens vor der Arbeit hab ich mich noch dazu entschlossen mir  bei  meinem Händler eine EVGA 680 zu holen. Aber als ich um 14 Uhr  Feierabend  hatte und danach direkt zum Händler bin hat 5 Minuten vor  mir jemand  die letzte Karte gekauft
> 
> ...


 Mhh ....  also, "eigentlich" wäre es ja wünschenswert wenn das Kärtchen  wer  bekommt der sie tatsächlich brauchen kann, sprich keine aktuelle  Karte  der letzten ~2 Jahre sein Eigen nennt ... (also wäre ich eigentlich  auch ausgeschlossen).



Ich meine: Der Kauf ist eh angedacht, das Ganze läuft aufs Geldsparen   hinaus, bzw. -umverteilung: Das Geld würde statt dessen in 'ne extra SSD   oder so wandern .... diesen Früh-Sommer steht bei mir mit Ivy und 1-2   SSDs eh 'n grösserer Umbau an, dabei war auch der Tausch meiner GTX 480   AMP! angedacht. Wäre schön, wenn ich mir die paar Schleifchen sparen   könnt, aber wens wen trifft der die beiden Schätzchen tatsächlich   "braucht" wärs auch nicht tragisch, im Gegenteil.


'N T-Shirt wäre auch schön.


----------



## baal-sebul (9. April 2012)

Mensch, ne GTX 680... wär ja ein Ding, wenn ich meine 8800 GT außer Dienst stellen könnte... Einmal Glück haben, dat wär toll.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. April 2012)

baal-sebul schrieb:


> Mensch, ne GTX 680... wär ja ein Ding, wenn ich meine 8800 GT außer Dienst stellen könnte... Einmal Glück haben, dat wär toll.


 
Deal wenn sie gewinne bekommst meine GTX460 und ich dafür deine 8800GT !


----------



## Forever alone (9. April 2012)

Wann erfährt man denn die Gewinner?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. April 2012)

Forever alone schrieb:


> Wann erfährt mann denn die Gewinner?


 
Ich würde sagen: Gar nicht
Dabei ist das Spiel doch noch gar nicht zu Ende...


----------



## Forever alone (9. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Gar nicht
> Dabei ist das Spiel doch noch gar nicht zu Ende...


 
Na heute endet es. Ich glaub die benachrichtigen mich dann schon. *Hoffnung mach*


----------



## PCTom (9. April 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Echt mal, sucht euch ein entsprechend gut aufgelöstes Pic und zählt einfach die (farbigen) Lötpunkte an denen dick "VCORE" dransteht. xD
> 
> 
> Mh, aber was helf ich hier eigentlich? Geht weg, mein Kärtchen! ^^
> ...



wenn ich sie gewinne bekommst du sie dann


----------



## Poempel (10. April 2012)

Hat schon jemand eine Benachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## ATTi (10. April 2012)

Noch nicht


----------



## winner961 (10. April 2012)

Ich warte auch noch


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

Nur die Ruhe!

Jemand von PCGH wird sicher ein Feedback hier geben, wenn die Gewinnbenachrichtigungen versendet wurden. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## opustr (10. April 2012)

Ich starte Tauschaktion: T-Shirt gegen GTX 680.Aber da ich nur ein T-Shirt habe und grosse Ansturm vermute,bitte beeilen.T-Shirt geht an schnellste Täuscher!


----------



## Forever alone (10. April 2012)

opustr schrieb:


> Ich starte Tauschaktion: T-Shirt gegen GTX  680.Aber da ich nur ein T-Shirt habe und grosse Ansturm vermute,bitte  beeilen.T-Shirt geht an schnellste Täuscher!


 
Hast du eins gewonnen?


----------



## derredbaron (10. April 2012)

Mist, gerade jetzt komm ich bei web.de nicht rein.


----------



## der-ritze (10. April 2012)

Da steht doch das die Gewinner erst am 20. gezogen werden.


----------



## Forever alone (10. April 2012)

der-ritze schrieb:


> Da steht doch das die Gewinner erst am 20. gezogen werden.


 
Ah ja es gab ein Update, danke!


----------



## xfreakyliikeme (10. April 2012)

Und 3 tage danach kommt dann Ivy Bridge raus  

Würde ja passen wenn ich eine gtx 680 gewinnen sollte "! 

Was habt ihr eig für ne antwort bei dem gewinnspiel raus ??


----------



## DBGTKING (10. April 2012)

na toll ist leider abgelaufen,scheis computer warum musst mir agrat die festplatte gestern abrauschen ich hätte so gerne mitgemacht,aber ich habe echt nur pech,ständig geht irgendeine hardawre ohne ersichtlichen grund kaputt.ich werder mir jetzt trotzdem dieses mainboard bild noch mal anschauen und hoffe die antwort zu finden.Es könnte ja auch um die grafikkarte gehen von evga darum muss ich wohl beiden anschauen.es ist mir zu unprezäse die frage gestellt.Mal hoffe das bald mal wieder ein hardware gewinnspiel mal stattfinden wird.Ich weis echt nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. April 2012)

also ich traus mir gar nicht sagen aber......ich hab eine 680 gewonnen!.......heilige scheizze.....


----------



## ATTi (19. April 2012)

Elvis3000 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich traus mir gar nicht sagen aber......ich hab eine 680 gewonnen!.......heilige scheizze.....



Ernsthaft? 



> Update: Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet, die Gewinner werden am 20. April gezogen und persönlich benachrichtigt.



bussel verfrüht oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Elvis3000 (19. April 2012)

ernsthaft.....

habe gerade von der pcgh redaktion ne email bekommen......die war definitiv echt.da haben sie halt die gewinner nen tag früher gezogen....beendet war die aktion ja schon......

ouh man und ich hab mir vor einer woche ne 580 gekauft......na egal,die verschwindet wieder in der bucht.


----------



## maGic (19. April 2012)

Na...schön dass Elvis 680 gewonnen hat.

ICh habe nur T-Shirt gewonnen....trotzdem grinse ich 

Grüss
Matt


----------



## ATTi (19. April 2012)

Aber ich hatte mir doch diesmal ganz fest vorgenommen auch etwas zu gewinnen xD

Naja beim nächsten mal


----------



## freak1234 (20. April 2012)

nur schade das es immer die falschen trifft die gewinnen aber trodzdem gz..
ich zu  meinen teil hab 1 1/2 jahre gespart und mir so ne graka kaufen zu können
hatte auch fast das geld zusammen aber dann starb meine mutter mit 41 an einem Herzstillstand 
und eins kann man sagen Beerdigungen sind nicht billig 

naja man hätte ja glück haben können


----------



## Showboat (23. April 2012)

Bekommt man eigentlich ne Bestätigung das man seine Adresse versendet hat? Habe auf eure Mail geantwortet, aber noch keine Bestätigung erhalten.


----------

